# Vic 2009 Xmas Case Swap - Recipes



## brettprevans (18/9/09)

wiki article for this swap is here

Recipes, fellas....GO


*Aussie Gold Digger Lager double batch*
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 42.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.70
Anticipated OG: 1.069 Plato: 16.79
Anticipated SRM: 6.5
Anticipated IBU: 28.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
34.2 4.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
34.2 4.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
17.1 2.00 kg. Rice Solids Generic 1.040 0
5.1 0.60 kg. Munich Malt(light) America 1.033 10
5.1 0.60 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
4.3 0.50 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40

Hops
29.99 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 19.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 3.4 15 min.
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 5.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
Saf 34/70 german lager


Mash Schedule
-------------
Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 9.70
Water Qts: 19.56 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 18.51 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 1.91 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 50 Time: 20
Intermediate Rest Temp : 63 Time: 60
Saccharification Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

Putting this down tonight... wish me luck, the sparge has begun! (its the colour of straw :icon_drool2: see 2.9SRM!)

Reunification Express - Viet Street Lager
Standard American(viet) Lager 
Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2009 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 33.38 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
1.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.8 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU
Est Color: 2.9 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 7.50 L of water at 63.3 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Add 6.50 L of water at 79.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.1 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
Mash: CaS04 1g, CaCl 2g
Boil: CaSO4 1g, CaCl 3g, Baking Soda 1g


----------



## zebba (18/9/09)

Redcoats IPA (Extract)
(developed with Ianh's spreadsheet, so no flashy promash report)

approx. 3.5kg LDME (My scales are no good for large sizes, so this was a rough, mildly educated guess - I was working towards an OG of 1070)
60g Carapils
100g Crystal 

40g Simcoe (12.3%) @ 60 min
20g Amarillo (8.6%) @ 60 min
10g Willamette (4.9%) @ 20 min
20g Amarillo (8.6%) @ 20 min
20g Willamette (4.9%) @ 5 min
10g Amarillo (8.6%) @ 5 min

S-04

OG: 1067
FG: 1010 (expected 1016...)
IBU: 68

Grains steeped in 4l @ 65c for 30 minutes. Sparged with 2l water, and 500g LDME added to make 6l boil volume.

I wasn't expecting this to attentuate so low, so hope there isn't too much in the way of IBU's. Still, most of us are hopheads, right?


----------



## Maple (18/9/09)

Looks good zeb. Looking forward to trying it! I've been known to be liberal with hops


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

HOLY CRAP! :huh: 

I overshot my efficiency into the boiler!, 93%!!!!  

Looks like i'll just have to thin it out (what a shame)... after all i was expecting a LOWWW alc Bia Hoi, Not a 6% Rocket Fuel jobby! :beerbang:

EDIT: GO DOGGIES!!!! (cats supporter)


----------



## manticle (18/9/09)

I'm not confident in my pilsner at the moment. Not to say it's bad but I want to offer something I know I'm happy with and I've taken a big punt on this one (trying to challenge myself). 

I may brew an Amarillo American Brown next week to swap instead. Nonetheless, if I decide to do that, I will still bring a number of bottles of pilsner along so I can at least get feedback on them.

We shall see.

Anyway original pilsner recipe is: 

SMASH pilsner	

Style:	Bohemian Pilsener
Type:	All grain	
Size:	25 liters
Color: 4 HCU (~4 SRM) 
Bitterness: 27 IBU
OG:	1.051
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	4.9% v/v (4.2% w/w)
Mash:	70% efficiency, 60 [email protected] 64 deg C

Boil: 60 minutes 
SG 1.042	
Boil size 35 L 

Grain:	

6kg British Pilsner

Hops:	

50g Saaz (3.75% AA, 60 min.)
20g Saaz (3.75% AA, 30 min.)
20g Saaz (aroma)

Irish Moss (1/2 tab whirfloc)

Yeast: wyeast 2278 (after 5 days of no action pitched brew cellar european lager yeast so not sure whih one did the job).

Primary - 3 [email protected] 10 deg
Secondary - 1 [email protected] 18 (2 days) 14 (2 days), 10 (3 days)
Cold conditioning/lagering - 2 months.

American Brown AG with Amarillo


Size:	25 liters
Color:	29 HCU (~15 SRM) 
Bitterness:	39 IBU
OG:	1.055	FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	5.9% v/v (4.7% w/w)

Mash: 70% efficiency, 60 mins 65 Deg C
Boil: 60 minutes	
SG 1.049	

Grain:	

2kg JW Pilsner
3.5kg ale malt
500g JW light munich
200g crystal 
100g chocolate
200g Belgian Biscuit

Hops:	

40g amarillo (8.6% AA, 60 min.)
20g amarillo (8.6% AA, 30 min.)
20g amarillo (10 min)
10g @ F/O

US05

Irish moss (1/2 tablet whirfloc)

One will be swapped, the other brought along for sampling (whichever way I decide to go).


----------



## Leigh (18/9/09)

Style: Dusseldorf Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 48.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 23.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 49.94 % 
3.95 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 43.84 % 
0.45 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.11 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.22 % 
80.00 gm Select Spalt [4.90 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
54.00 gm Select Spalt [4.90 %] (45 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 

Est OG 1051
Est FG 1012
Est Alc 5.02%
36.6 IBU
23.2 EBC


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> I overshot my efficiency into the boiler!, 93%!!!!



Well, highest efficieny ever!
80% into the fermenter after adding 2L of boiled water just before flameout. before that (86% otherwise)  
Damn. looks like you all are getting more of a commerical Viet beer, i added some more Magnum before flameout with the Perle hops (5g) or 4 IBU more.

cheers!


----------



## notung (22/9/09)

The grain bill for mine is not that inspiring, but it should turn out to be a good flavoursome brew.

PUMPKIN BEER (might need a better name)

Grain bill / adjuncts
Amount Item Type % or IBU
2.30 kg Fruit - Pumpkin (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 35.12 %
2.25 kg Pilsner Malt Powells (3.0 EBC) Grain 34.35 %
2.00 kg Ale Malt Powells (4.5 EBC) Grain 30.53 %

Hop / spice schedule
Amount Item Type % or IBU
15.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
0.25 items Nutmeg (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Cinnamon Stick (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Irish Moss (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 items Allspice berries (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.04 gm Ginger Root (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Yeast
1 Pkgs SafAle American (DCL Yeast #US-05) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.14 %
Est Bitterness: 14.3 IBU
Calories: 90 cal/l
Est Color: 5.8 EBC

No chilled. I may need to roast more pumpkin and add to fermenter, and perhaps more spices/hops. I will check it out.


----------



## Wonderwoman (5/10/09)

I was going to make Ross's Summer Ale, but my first attempt at it wasn't entirely satisfactiory. It was my 4th AG attempt, but I swear they all have a wierd finish/aftertaste... but that's a topic for another thread... so I decided to try to make a k+b version of the summer ale. I put on an experimental batch last week and it's tasting pretty good. Here's the recipe

Coopers canadian blonde kit (IBU 25, EBC 4.2)
600 g light DME
500 g rice malt extract
100 g cara pils
galaxy hop flowers 14.9 % AA - 5g at 20 min, 5 g at 10 min and 15 g dry hopped
nelsen sauvin flowers 11.4% AA - 5g at 20 min, 5 g at 10 min and 15 g dry hopped
US-05

V - 21L OG - 1044

I'm waiting to see how this turns out before making the 'swap batch', so if you have any suggestions on how I might tweak this recipe - please comment


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Aussie Gold Digger Lager double batch*


tasted my contribution on the weekend. great little drop. still needs some more carbing but it will be right by the time the caseswap comes along and will have had like 3 months lagering time. possibly a little much POR up front (taste wise not bitterness), but still a very nice beer. i suppose you would back off on it if you werent a big POR fan or if you were making it for the masses, but then again i cant see anyone not liking this.

edit:


wonderwoman said:


> so if you have any suggestions on how I might tweak this recipe - please comment


well instead of using straight rice extract you could try mashing the rice from scratch. of course i would only bother with that if you decided to do a partial. also you might want to consider throwing in some wheat extract given Ross SA calls for wheat. you could reduce 600g of LDME to 400g and add 200g of Wheat extract.
but other than that, its a nice simple 'grain' bill that should let the hops shine through


----------



## Wonderwoman (6/10/09)

thanks for the advice CM2 - I have some wheat DME at home, so that would be an easy modification


----------



## Hutch (6/10/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I was going to make Ross's Summer Ale, but my first attempt at it wasn't entirely satisfactiory. It was my 4th AG attempt, but I swear they all have a wierd finish/aftertaste... but that's a topic for another thread... so I decided to try to make a k+b version of the summer ale. I put on an experimental batch last week and it's tasting pretty good. Here's the recipe
> 
> Coopers canadian blonde kit (IBU 25, EBC 4.2)
> 600 g light DME
> ...


Hi WW,

I think the 100gm of carapils would almost be a time waste, given it is the only grain in the recipe, and hardly going to change the character of the beer (particularly if you go with wheat DME for head retention). I'd be leaving it out, and going with the DME + kit + rice/wheat extract, and save yourself an hour of carapils steap & boil. 

Just my opinion - always looking at ways of saving time on brew day!

I like the sound of the Galaxy/NS combo, though I would excercise caution dry-hopping with both. You could easily cut both to 5-10gm each, and still end up with prominent dry-hop character. In fact, given the %aa of both varieties, I'd almost be inclined to do a single 5-minute addition of 15-20gm each, let steep while cooling the wort, and not bother with dry-hopping.

Look forward to tasting it!
Hutch.


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

Hutch said:


> I think the 100gm of carapils would almost be a time waste, given it is the only grain in the recipe, and hardly going to change the character of the beer (particularly if you go with wheat DME for head retention).



The biggest positive from the carapils will be addition of malt aroma that is stripped out of extract. It doesnt hurt to give back some of the malty/toasty/husky notes that are usually non existant in extract.


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> The biggest positive from the carapils will be addition of malt aroma that is stripped out of extract. It doesnt hurt to give back some of the malty/toasty/husky notes that are usually non existant in extract.


or add a touch of light crystal. not at all necessary though. but then again its a bit of extra work just for a little grain. i'd probably still do it as you've got to boiul up some extract anyway for the hop additions. so its only some extra time for steeping.


----------



## brendo (8/10/09)

Brewed this on Tuesday (6/10), all went pretty smoothly, nice easy brew day after a 6 week layoff due to be OS (and busy). Yeast pitched last night.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Galaxy Amber (case swap)
Brewer: Brendo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 41.00 L 
Boil Size: 48.53 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 23.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.32 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Bohemian (Weyermann) (3.2 EBC) Grain 10.84 % 
0.46 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 4.94 % 
0.36 kg Carared (Weyermann) (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.95 % 
0.36 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.95 % 
0.26 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.82 % 
0.24 kg Carapils/Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.60 % 
0.14 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (147.8 EBC) Grain 1.48 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (650.1 EBC) Grain 1.08 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.22 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 24.04 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 13.47 L of water at 97.1 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Add 40ml calcium chloride to give Ca 50 C1 90ppm

Add 10g calcium sulphate to give Ca 55 SO4 140ppm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I knocked a batch of this out as part of Aust Biggest Brew Day and it is a tasty drop... fingers crossed this one turns out as good. I had to sub some of the pale ale malt for pils as I had run out (and didn't realise).

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Hutch (8/10/09)

Looks mighty tasty Brendo :beerbang:


----------



## Supra-Jim (8/10/09)

Hutch said:


> Looks mighty tasty Brendo :beerbang:



Can vouch that this is a tasty drop indeed. My keg of the first run of this brew dried up a few weeks ago. All who tried it, enjoyed.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

brendo said:


> Brewed this on Tuesday (6/10), all went pretty smoothly, nice easy brew day after a 6 week layoff due to be OS (and busy). Yeast pitched last night.
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> ...



8 Grain types (ignoring the pils)!  Think you could have subbed some of those out?  hehehe. 
Interesting to see how it turns out brendo, or as can happen with too much complexity "a muddled mess".


----------



## brendo (8/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> 8 Grain types (ignoring the pils)!  Think you could have subbed some of those out?  hehehe.
> Interesting to see how it turns out brendo, or as can happen with too much complexity "a muddled mess".




yeah I know what you mean Fourstar... I think the next iteration I will dial things back a bit to see how it comes out, but it worked well first time around B) 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

brendo said:


> yeah I know what you mean Fourstar... I think the next iteration I will dial things back a bit to see how it comes out, but it worked well first time around B)
> Cheers,
> Brendo



Simplest changes would be to get rid of one of the two crystals with the same EBC (JW and/or bairds) value and you could probabaly offset the carapils just for the wheat or vice verca (most likly do away with the carapils as all you are getting is head retention and body, the wheats doing the head work for you already)

Atleast then you are down to 6 grains! Pale, Munich, Wheat, Light Crystal (Carared), Medium Crystal, Choc

At around 12~ SRM its pretty light in colour considering the malt bill. Is it really as light as reported (23.8EBC) to the eye?


----------



## brettprevans (8/10/09)

brendo said:


> Brewed this on Tuesday (6/10), all went pretty smoothly, nice easy brew day after a 6 week layoff due to be OS (and busy). Yeast pitched last night.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


if this is the recipe for that bottle of Galaxy amber you gave me to try, i can vouch for it being very tasty.


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> if this is the recipe for that bottle of Galaxy amber you gave me to try, i can vouch for it being very tasty.



well thats 2. Looks like it might be fine after all!


----------



## brendo (8/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Simplest changes would be to get rid of one of the two crystals with the same EBC (JW and/or bairds) value and you could probabaly offset the carapils just for the wheat or vice verca (most likly do away with the carapils as all you are getting is head retention and body, the wheats doing the head work for you already)
> 
> Atleast then you are down to 6 grains! Pale, Munich, Wheat, Light Crystal (Carared), Medium Crystal, Choc
> 
> At around 12~ SRM its pretty light in colour considering the malt bill. Is it really as light as reported (23.8EBC) to the eye?




I actually ran out of carapils, so the wheat was a late sub... but def take your feedback on board...

It is pretty light, the first batch came out as a nice clear red/copper. it will probably make an appearance at the next melb brewers meeting...


----------



## brendo (8/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> if this is the recipe for that bottle of Galaxy amber you gave me to try, i can vouch for it being very tasty.



sure is... same base recipe, but with a few tweaks due to a need for substitution...


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

brendo said:


> it will probably make an appearance at the next melb brewers meeting...



Dont you mean BJCP session?


----------



## brendo (8/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Dont you mean BJCP session?



maybe... it is out of style, so probably appropriate h34r:


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

Maple - I noticed in the wiki that you've crossed out the Tribute to Brewdog? How come? I was kinda excited about trying it. Excited and scared at the same time 

In other news, had a sample on the weekend of my swap IPA. The one I had was bottled a week after the case swap batch (same recipe, different batch), and it was still carbing up. Tasted damn fine though! I'm thinking that come swap time it'll be just about right for ya'll

First time using Simcoe for bittering - there is a whole lot of IBU's there, and you can taste every single one of 'em, but it's a smooth bitterness at the same time. Not metallic, or harsh.


----------



## Fourstar (14/10/09)

Zebba said:


> First time using *Simcoe *for bittering - there is a whole lot of IBU's there, and you can taste every single one of 'em, but it's a smooth bitterness at the same time. Not metallic, or harsh.



Get the mop ready for Maple and I, there is a slip hazard from all the drool. :icon_drool2:


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Get the mop ready for Maple and I, there is a slip hazard from all the drool. :icon_drool2:


LOL!

Well, I'm still a brewing newbie, but I've been happy with my last few brews, and I'm REAL happy with this one, so hopefully the mess on the floor isn't misplaced  

The Simcoe was actually a late substitute, as the first IPA I made I used Nugget - was happy with it but couldn't get any when it came to getting the stuff for this batch, so ended up "settling" for Simcoe. I think the lack of availability may have been divine intervention


----------



## WarmBeer (14/10/09)

Zebba said:


> Well, I'm still a brewing newbie, but I've been hoppy with my last few brews, and I'm REAL hoppy with this one, so hopefully the mess on the floor isn't misplaced



There, fixed it for ya


----------



## Maple (14/10/09)

Zebba said:


> Maple - I noticed in the wiki that you've crossed out the Tribute to Brewdog? How come? I was kinda excited about trying it. Excited and scared at the same time
> 
> In other news, had a sample on the weekend of my swap IPA. The one I had was bottled a week after the case swap batch (same recipe, different batch), and it was still carbing up. Tasted damn fine though! I'm thinking that come swap time it'll be just about right for ya'll
> 
> First time using Simcoe for bittering - there is a whole lot of IBU's there, and you can taste every single one of 'em, but it's a smooth bitterness at the same time. Not metallic, or harsh.


I stuffed it, totally forgot to add in an entire variety of grain - waaaayyy too bitter for general public release (will possibly have a few bottles on hand at the swap for those interested. went back to old faithful, me house Rye.


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> There, fixed it for ya


I'm taking that as a compliment


----------



## brettprevans (14/10/09)

Maple said:


> I stuffed it, totally forgot to add in an entire variety of grain


NO DRINKING UNTIL MASH IN!

you didnt mntion that to me. funny as.


----------



## zebba (14/10/09)

Maple said:


> I stuffed it, totally forgot to add in an entire variety of grain - waaaayyy too bitter for general public release (will possibly have a few bottles on hand at the swap for those interested.


Bugger. Well, probably won't be making it on the day, but I'd still be interested in trying it - there is no such thing as "too bitter", at least, not in my experience to date! Let me know and I'll send a couple of extra's up with my pack mule for ya


----------



## Maple (14/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> NO DRINKING UNTIL MASH IN!
> 
> you didnt mntion that to me. funny as.


That must have been my attempted AFD...but still sticking to the above rule...maybe sometimes at grain craick, but not before..


----------



## notung (18/10/09)

notung said:


> The grain bill for mine is not that inspiring, but it should turn out to be a good flavoursome brew.
> 
> PUMPKIN BEER (might need a better name)
> 
> ...



:unsure: Uh oh. I've got problems now! This brew watered the rhubarb & herb patch yesterday, as out of the fermenter I was getting a smackingly sour taste with a sort of thin & oily mouthfeel. The 25L brew foamed right of the airlock on the 30L fermenter like a possessed thing, so I'm thinking I've had an infection. 1st time - noooo!

I'm going to brew up a late entry for the swap on Tuesday arvo - but I need help with ideas! Here's what I have on hand (attached image):
Any ideas about what to brew? I'm clutching at straws now! Cheers.


----------



## Kleiny (18/10/09)

Possibly a honey wheat beer Notung

all you need is some orange blossom honey from harcourt just down the rd

Kleiny


----------



## manticle (18/10/09)

I was going to suggest wheat or wit too as it won't need much conditioning time.

Hallertauer/tettnang for light hopping.


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/09)

Belgian Witbier or an American Wheat beer. Im interested in whipping an American out this summer. A light summer quaffer with an allsorts of hops! Delish!


----------



## Wonderwoman (18/10/09)

I finally put together my swap beer today. Here's the recipe

Coopers canadian blonde kit
600 g light DME
200 g wheat DME
500 g rice malt extract
200 g cara pils
galaxy hop flowers 14.9 % AA - 7.5g at 15 min, 5 g at 10 min and 15 g dry hopped
nelsen sauvin flowers 11.4% AA - 7.5g at 20 min, 5 g at 10 min and 15 g dry hopped
US-05

V - 23L OG - 1044


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/09)

wonderwoman said:


> I finally put together my swap beer today. Here's the recipe



Where's the Golden Syrup?!?


----------



## Wonderwoman (18/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Where's the Golden Syrup?!?



it's probably not too late to chuck some in if you'd like it :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (18/10/09)

wonderwoman said:


> it's probably not too late to chuck some in if you'd like it :lol:



I'll take your recipe as it stands! Looks delish!


----------



## Fents (19/10/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Creamy Corn Cream Ale
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: Troydo
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 84.00 L 
Boil Size: 102.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 40.00 % 
7.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 40.00 % 
3.75 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
160.00 gm Saphire [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Saphire [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
4 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 18.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 55.00 L of water at 70.5 C 65.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (19/10/09)

Looks good Fents! Cant wait to get my lips around it!

What direction did you take for the corn? Polenta? Or did you get some corn flaked by Dave? How did your efficiency go?


----------



## Fents (19/10/09)

got that cracked corn off dave that he runs through his coffee grinder. hit 1.048 into the frementer so about 70% eff.


----------



## Fourstar (19/10/09)

Fents said:


> got that cracked corn off dave that he runs through his coffee grinder. hit 1.048 into the frementer so about 70% eff.



Nice work! I found my efficiency increased when i went to kibbled(grits) corn or polenta. Both with the same results. Best of all you dont need to cook the arse out of kibbled or polenta either.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 22 - ESB (Case Swap)
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: Stef / Andrew
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 27.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.60 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 14.29 % 
3.00 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 71.43 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.38 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Measured OG: 1050


----------



## notung (20/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> Possibly a honey wheat beer Notung
> 
> all you need is some orange blossom honey from harcourt just down the rd
> 
> Kleiny



Thanks for the help people. I'm going to go with the honey wheat idea. I'll hop lightly at 60mins, aiming for little over 15ibus. Wondering whether I should use 60% wheat, 40% pils as is traditional in Germany, and do a single decoction mash - may be helpful as I'm using Powells wheat. I'll add the honey just prior to cubing and ferment on the cool side with the DCL SAFwheat. What do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Maple (20/10/09)

notung said:


> Thanks for the help people. I'm going to go with the honey wheat idea. I'll hop lightly at 60mins, aiming for little over 15ibus. Wondering whether I should use 60% wheat, 40% pils as is traditional in Germany, and do a single decoction mash - may be helpful as I'm using Powells wheat. I'll add the honey just prior to cubing and ferment on the cool side with the DCL SAFwheat. What do you think? Thanks.



Sounds good, have a look around for the 'rule of 30', especially in wheat beers. From memory, this is what drives the clove/banana that make an awesome wheatie, which I think would go well with the honey.


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/09)

add the honey at cubing/end of boil is right. old methodology for brewing with honey used to favour boiling or heating the honey to pasturize it (ie so no begs were left alive). however new methodology when using honey doesnt boil or pasturize as its been shown to loose a lot of the flavour and aroma components. there's so much sugar and little accessable nutrients for bacteria to access in honey that you dont really need to boil it.

edit: go for a ballsy honey as well. something like iron bark, red gum or if using enough quanitity orange blossum.


----------



## Kleiny (20/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: go for a ballsy honey as well. something like iron bark, red gum or if using enough quanitity orange blossum.



The orange blossom honey has a great flavour and aroma which is really noticeable its not a weak honey like some of the clover varieties around.

I find a lot of the eucalypt honeys to strong especially within a wheat beer, and possibly with the method you suggest CM2.

I have always added them at the end of boil and got good results, i would be interested in putting it in later and see what i get.

Also Notung i sent you a PM im just about to keg a wheat beer and could drop some wyeast 3638 in for you to use if you want it.

Kleiny


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> eucalypt honeys to strong especially within a wheat beer, .
> Kleiny


yup general consensus within mead making is to steer away from the eucalypt honeys b/c of the strong tastes they can impart. i suppose a eucalypt wheat could be nice but it wouldnt only want to be a hint.


----------



## gava (20/10/09)

Put this down Friday..
----
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golen Ale (Joe White - Vic Case Swap)
Brewer: Gavin Ramm
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.17 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.76 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 56.91 % 
0.92 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.97 % 
0.92 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 18.97 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 5.15 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.85 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.65 L of water at 77.2 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.08 L of water at 92.7 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Set to 3c for last two days.


----------



## notung (25/10/09)

Brewed a honey wheat beer yesterday, as suggested here, for the swap.

2.75kg Wheat (Powells)
2.75kg Pils (Malteurop)
20g Tettnang @ 60mins (~9 IBUs)
500g Banksia honey (at flameout)
130g leftover marinated bloodorange desert (light but syrupy, zesty)

25L no chilled.

Mashed in with a beta glucan rest, raised to protein rest and pulled a decoction which eventually raised the mash to saccharification @ 68C. Hit the pre-boil targets but I will wait until pitching to confirm OG. Will pitch a bottle of Wyeast #3638 (Bavarian wheat) slurry - thanks to Kleiny!

I may need to warn those in swap not to consume this beer straight away - give a couple of weeks to carb up.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

notung said:


> Mashed in with a beta glucan rest, raised to protein rest and pulled a decoction which eventually raised the mash to saccharification @ 68C. Hit the pre-boil targets but I will wait until pitching to confirm OG. Will pitch a bottle of Wyeast #3638 (Bavarian wheat) slurry - thanks to Kleiny!



Wow! A Blood Orange Honey Hefeweizen! Interested to see how this pans out! Got me drooling already! Just make sure you carbonate high 

Cheers! :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/09)

notung said:


> I may need to warn those in swap not to consume this beer straight away - give a couple of weeks to carb up.



Probably best to update the wiki page (link) with a preferred drinking date.

My ESB will only just be 2 weeks in the bottle at the time of the swap, and I'm finding from my previous batch it is at its best after 4 weeks.


----------



## Brewmeister70 (26/10/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ringwood Special Bitter
Brewer: Ian's Brewhouse
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Wort was biscuity and deep amber with lots of Goldings character.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 69.78 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.85 % 
0.70 kg Oats, Malted Crystal (15.0 EBC) Grain 6.54 % 
0.36 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3.36 % 
0.24 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.24 % 
38.00 gm Super Pride [15.10 %] (60 min) Hops 29.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.85 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.85 %] (0 min) (AroHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
40.00 ml Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.70 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Saccharification Add 21.40 L of water at 75.6 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 

Sparged with 59L of 76-degree water acidified to Ph 5.7
Final runnings 1.005.
OG: 1.045


----------



## notung (26/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Wow! A Blood Orange Honey Hefeweizen! Interested to see how this pans out! Got me drooling already! Just make sure you carbonate high
> 
> Cheers! :beerbang:



By high do you mean as far as 2.9 vols? This will be my first hefe.


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/09)

notung said:


> By high do you mean as far as 2.9 vols? This will be my first hefe.



Yeah, that sounds good! Anything above 2.5 i'd be shooting for.


----------



## Hutch (26/10/09)

Brewmeister70 said:


> Recipe: Ringwood Special Bitter



oh yeah! Loving the look of this one Brewmeister. :wub: Ringwood :icon_drool2: 

What temp are you fermenting at?


----------



## Hutch (26/10/09)

Managed to put this down last week...

*22. Hutch - Nelson Sauvin Pseudo Lager*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 35 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 90.91 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 5.45 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
17.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (90 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (0 min) Aroma Hops - 
2.00 gm Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Single Infusion, Light Body

Notes:
------
Last 30gm NS flowers added to NC cube, probably contributing additional 5-10 IBU's.

Was shooting for a fruity new-world pilsner (Knappstein clone).
Unfortunately not enough time to culture up a good size starter, ferment cold and lager, so I used WY1056 at 16 degrees instead.
Hopefully won't matter too much - it's all about the hops!


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

Hutch said:


> oh yeah! Loving the look of this one Brewmeister. :wub: Ringwood :icon_drool2:



Ohhhhhh RINGWOOD! Way to read the recipe!  I thaught he was calling it Ringwood because he is from Croydon! :lol: 
Hopefully there is still some in the bottle as interested in trying out this bad boy. See what all the fuss is about. 



Hutch said:


> Was shooting for a fruity new-world pilsner (Knappstein clone).
> Unfortunately not enough time to culture up a good size starter, ferment cold and lager, so I used WY1056 at 16 degrees instead.
> Hopefully won't matter too much - it's all about the hops!



Hutch, looks magnificent! I cant wait to get my lips around it. The good thing with this swap there are alot of light beers. Perfect way to see how good everyones brewing skills really are, nothing to hide behind! Going from the last swap im sure we are in for some killer beers!

Cheers!


----------



## manticle (27/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Ohhhhhh RINGWOOD! Way to read the recipe!  I thaught he was calling it Ringwood because he is from Croydon! :lol:
> Hopefully there is still some in the bottle as interested in trying out this bad boy. See what all the fuss is about.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like I'll be hiding behind something. Swap beer is now likely to be either American Brown Ale, English Brown ale or English Amber. I do have another paler beer to choose from as well. Intended swap beer is nigh on undrinkable.

Decisions will be made when each one has carbed enough so a few weeks yet.


----------



## Maple (27/10/09)

manticle said:


> Looks like I'll be hiding behind something. Swap beer is now likely to be either American Brown Ale, English Brown ale or English Amber.



I'll be hiding as well, under a blanket of Rye, which is turn is hidden by a layer or 5 of hops. I'm comfortable with that.


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

manticle said:


> Looks like I'll be hiding behind something. Swap beer is now likely to be either American Brown Ale, English Brown ale or English Amber. I do have another paler beer to choose from as well. Intended swap beer is nigh on undrinkable.


Bummer Mants! I have been pumped up to try your light coloured wares! Atleast if it is buggered we can always break it down for you as to what might have gone wrong. Do you have any suspicions what might be the issue with it? Im still praying the sulfur notes dissipate from mine. Fingers are well and truely crossed. If i have a failure i have always got a Aussie Ale im fermenting out atm. Perfect replacement! Only issue is it has no rice! h34r: 



Maple said:


> I'll be hiding as well, under a blanket of Rye, which is turn is hidden by a layer or 5 of hops. I'm comfortable with that.



Mmmmmm im drooling for this one Maple. Ive only had a couple of rye beers. I wish my LHBS got rye in often.  He doesnt stock it often anymore as no one really buys it! <_< I might have to entice him to rethink that and try and get Fents and a few others to assure him it will have a regular turnover!


----------



## manticle (27/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Bummer Mants! I have been pumped up to try your light coloured wares! Atleast if it is buggered we can always break it down for you as to what might have gone wrong. Do you have any suspicions what might be the issue with it?



Not experienced enough to know but my suspicion is starch haze. I'm surpised though because efficiency was a couple of points higher than expected. I'll bring some along for diagnostics. I also see it as a challenge to successfully brew a pilsner so I'll knock it on the head for one or another swap. Light coloured wares will happen at some point but I wouldn't wish this example on 25 other internet strangers.


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

manticle said:


> Not experienced enough to know but my suspicion is starch haze. I'm surpised though because efficiency was a couple of points higher than expected. I'll bring some along for diagnostics. I also see it as a challenge to successfully brew a pilsner so I'll knock it on the head for one or another swap. Light coloured wares will happen at some point but I wouldn't wish this example on 25 other internet strangers.



Hmm, if it is starch haze i'd say it will flocc out eventually but when that is could be anyones guess. Is it only the cosmetic issue or has it been quite detrimental on the flavour as well?


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hopefully there is still some in the bottle as interested in trying out this bad boy. See what all the fuss is about.


Brewmeister, I'm keen to try out this mystical Ringwood yeast as well.

Do you think you could chuck some slurry in a couple of stubbies for the informal case-swap slurry-sub-swap?


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Do you think you could chuck some slurry in a couple of stubbies for the informal case-swap slurry-sub-swap?



Even better!


----------



## Brewmeister70 (27/10/09)

Hutch said:


> oh yeah! Loving the look of this one Brewmeister. :wub: Ringwood :icon_drool2:
> 
> What temp are you fermenting at?



It's actually White Labs 005 which is the same yeast (I was too lazy to change it in the original recipe). It's going at 19-degrees with one fermenter starting at 21 and the other at 17, which should be interesting. Obviously, I'll put the best one in bottles for the swap. There was originally going to be some spacial B in this but a mate talked me out of it.

I bought 2 vials and made a 2-litre starter on the stir plate thinking it was going to get made the week before but I ran out of steam and made it this weekend instead.


----------



## Brewmeister70 (27/10/09)

WarmBeer said:


> Brewmeister, I'm keen to try out this mystical Ringwood yeast as well.
> 
> Do you think you could chuck some slurry in a couple of stubbies for the informal case-swap slurry-sub-swap?



No problem guys. It'll be there on the day


----------



## manticle (27/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hmm, if it is starch haze i'd say it will flocc out eventually but when that is could be anyones guess. Is it only the cosmetic issue or has it been quite detrimental on the flavour as well?



Flavour is not what I would describe as pleasant. It seems kind of salty. It's not an infection as far as I can work out. Cosmetic issues don't trouble me too much if the beer tastes good but this doesn't.

I will be keeping the bottles for as long as I can to see if it improves. A chimay white clone that was cloudy after a few weeks in the bottle has recently clarified so I have hopes. I'm assuming that whatever is causing the cloudiness is also what's responsible for the flavour so if one drops I may be able to say goodbye to the other.


----------



## Hutch (27/10/09)

Brewmeister70 said:


> I'll put the best one in bottles for the swap. There was originally going to be some spacial B in this but a mate talked me out of it.



Very much looking forward to this one, going on the recipe. I made some cracking Best Bitters this winter using Ringwood for the first time. It's got an awesome character that works well with moderate hopping levels, and low carbonation.

In fact, looks like we're in for some top beers judging by all the recipes posted - and quite a few new AG-converts in the list.
Just dissapointed that I can't make the swap day at Kleiny's. Should be a top day.


----------



## beerDingo (2/11/09)

Hey all, here is my APA.

*Type*_*:*_ All Grain

*Date*_*:*_ 11/10/2009 *
Batch Size:* 83.00 L
*Brewer:* dingo 
*Boil Size*_*:*_ 100.00 L *
**Boil Time:* 90 min *
*
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
16.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.65 % 
0.75 kg Munich Malt - 10L (17.7 SRM) Grain 4.25 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.25 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 0.57 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 0.28 % 
20.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
19.00 gm Pearle [6.70 %] (30 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
6.50 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
*
Est Original Gravity:* 1.048 SG
*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.054 SG 
_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.013 SG *
Measured Final Gravity:* 1.013 SG 
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.66 % 
_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 5.34 % 
_*Bitterness:*_ 26.8 IBU *
Calories*_*:*_ 508 cal/l 
_*Est Color:*_ 5.4 SRM *
Color:* Color


----------



## Fourstar (2/11/09)

beerDingo said:


> Hey all, here is my APA.



Having a cleanout where we dingo? 6 different hops! Delicious! :icon_drool2:


----------



## beerDingo (2/11/09)

Fourstar said:


> Having a cleanout where we dingo? 6 different hops! Delicious! :icon_drool2:



Pretty much, I keep getting an extra 100 grams of this, or 50 grams of that, so yeah, going through the fridge.


----------



## manticle (3/11/09)

Well the pilsner is still pretty bad but to my delight, the brew I just bottled is tasting fine straight out of the fermenter. I was a bit concerned about this brew as I got more volume than expected and it seemed a bit watery and pale at the beginning. However the colour on bottling seems spot on and I wouldn't describe it as even close to watery. I added an extra touch of specialty malts (steeped and boiled) which are included in these amounts (between 25 and 50 g of each) so the calculations might not be exact (also original batch size was intended to be 22). Even better I've got an extra 7 bottles worth so I can check its progress without concern that I'll be light on final amounts. I know dark beers are better suited for winter but what can you do? I still have a hefeweizen that tastes great (perfect hints of banana and clove without too much of either) which is sitting at 1010 so there's still a chance I'll change again.

Style: Robust Porter
Type: All grain
Size: 26 liters
Color: 52 HCU (~22 SRM) 
Bitterness: 28 IBU
OG: 1.063
FG: 1.015
Alcohol: 6.1% v/v (4.8% w/w)

Grain: 6kg JW Ale 
150g Dingeman's biscuit
150g JW light crystal 
75gJW chocolate
75g JW black patent
150g Roasted Barley

Mash: 60 mins 70% efficiency 67 degrees
Boil: 60 minutes SG 1.040 34 liters
Hops: 20g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 45 min.)
30g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 45 min.)

Yeast: Wyeast 1099 Whitbread 

Notes: Caramelise approx 6-8 L first runnings until thick syrup.

Primary: 7 days
Secondary 7 days
Cold condition @ 2 deg 5 days
Fine with gelatine
Primed to 2.4 vol.
Bottle condition 4 weeks


----------



## kenlock (3/11/09)

Managed to get my batch brewed today. A very long day, as I had to make a stand for the new grain mill and learn to use it efficiently. (sounds dead easy when you put it in a single sentence.) :huh: Turned urn on a 8:30am and mashed in a 3pm.  

Anyway, here is the recipe:

Recipe: *Chute Inn Bright Ale*
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: could have used one of these to feed the 9kg of grains into the mill
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pilsner Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 72.22 % 
1.80 kg Vienna Malt (8.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt (2.5 EBC) Grain 7.78 % 
14.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (45 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (45 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Saaz [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.11 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [CulturedYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 16.90 L of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 
50 min Saccrification Add 15.02 L of water at 92.9 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.02 L of water at 95.8 C 76.0 C 

Got about 43L @ OG 1044. Cooling in an ice bath right now. (well one half anyway, other half no-chill). I had no carapils so upped the other grains and increased the mash temp.


----------



## Hutch (4/11/09)

Bottled my case-swap beer last night, which was tasting "Nelson-Sauvin-tastic"! I think the cube-hopping has worked well.
Good enough that I drank 2 pints, hazy and uncarbed  

Hutch.


----------



## scott_penno (20/11/09)

14. sappas

Recipe: Altbier 25L
Brewer: sappas
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 25.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 54.17 % 
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 37.50 % 
0.15 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.13 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.13 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.08 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [6.30 %] (90 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
23.00 gm Spalter [4.90 %] (90 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Spalter [4.90 %] (30 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 12.52 L of water at 72.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.01 L of water at 93.8 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Added 2.5g CaCl
Bulk primed with 110g sugar


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/11/09)

Recipe: Pale Yarra
Style: 8C. Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Description:

Beer destined for AHB 2009 Xmas case swap.


(Losely modeled on an English Pale Ale with a few deviations)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Target Volume [ltr]: 23.00
Alcohol By Volume: 5.81%

Estimated Original Gravity[points (P)]: 55.837 (13.764)
Estimated Final Gravity[points (P)]: 12.506 (3.199)
Estimated Attenuation:77.60%
Estimated Mash Efficiency:75.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 33.37
Colour [SRM(EBC)]: 9.61 (18.92)
Balance: 1.315
BU:GU ratio: 0.598

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash schedule:
Name - Type - Temperature - Time[Minutes]
Protien - infusion - 53.00 (127.40)C (F) - 5
Sacchrification - direct - 67.00 (152.60)C (F) - 60

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fermentables:
Type - Weight[gms] - Gravity[points (P)] - Weight(%)
Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) - 2039.45gms - 20.000 (5.083) - 37.67%
Barley Flaked (Bairds) - 250.00gms - 2.200 (0.568) - 4.62%
Cane (Beet) Sugar - 500.00gms - 8.382 (2.152) - 9.23%
Crystal Malt Dark (Bairds) - 125.00gms - 1.116 (0.288) - 2.31%
Crystal Pale (Thomas Fawcett) - 500.00gms - 4.526 (1.166) - 9.23%
Maris Otter Malt (Bairds) - 2000.00gms - 19.613 (4.986) - 36.94%

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hops:
Type - Time[minutes] - Weight[gms] - AA(%) - IBU
Super Pride - @60.00 - 24.25gms - 13.00% - 30.00
East Kent Goldings - @15.00 - 15.02gms - 4.75% - 3.37
Amarillo - @Dry Hopped - 8.00gms - 9.50% - 0.00
East Kent Goldings - @Dry Hopped - 30.00gms - 4.75% - 0.00
Super Pride - @Dry Hopped - 20.00gms - 14.25% - 0.00

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeast: Type - Attenuation% - Min Temp[C (F)] - Max Temp[C (F)]
British Ale - Wyeast 1098 - 74.00% - 18.00 (64.40)C (F) - 22.00 (71.60)C (F)
London ESB Ale - Wyeast 1968 - 69.00% - 18.00 (64.40)C (F) - 22.00 (71.60)C (F)

www.brewtoolz.com - Brewtoolz - Brewing tool calclulator


----------



## scott_penno (5/12/09)

Hi Chris,

Just reviewing your recipe while drinking this... Am I correct in reading that you pitched two yeasts in this brew? If yes, do you pitch them both at the start of fermentation and what's the rationale behind doing this?...

sap.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (8/12/09)

sappas said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Just reviewing your recipe while drinking this... Am I correct in reading that you pitched two yeasts in this brew? If yes, do you pitch them both at the start of fermentation and what's the rationale behind doing this?...
> 
> sap.



Hi Sappas,

Yes I pitched two yeasts for this brew. The 1098 was pitched after fermentation from the 1968 had completed ( about 12 days in according to my brew log ).

Linky to the details ( click on the "Observation" tab to see the fermentation notes ).

In this case I used the 1098 as a conditioning yeast because the 1968 was leaving behind a truckload of acetaldehyde, and I wanted to make sure that I could clean up with a yeast that I was sure would do the job. The unintentional side effect was that it also dropped another 10 gravity points.

I usually use the same yeast strain if I need to add conditioning yeast, but have had a lot of problems with 1968 in the past.


----------

